# Replace blde cable on MTD/Craftsman lawn tractor



## LawnChas (Apr 10, 2021)

I tried posting in the Craftsman forum but I am not getting any replies. So I will try here

I have an MTD/Craftsman lawn tractor model 13AN77XS293 or CMXGRAM1130037. I need to replace the cable that attaches to the blade brake. The other end goes to a lever that is next to the deck raising lever. To the right of the seat.
But I can't see how to get to it. I am thinking that you must lift off the body then reach down to it. I think the seat bolts hold the body on and there must be a couple of other ones. Before I try removing it, does this sound right? I tried removing the tire but that did not help. I am not sure I have the strength to remove the body. I don't want to try if that is not going to work. Any ideas or tips are welcome. 


Diagrams of the tractor below:









*  PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment  *
Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...d-13an77xs093-front-engine-lawn-tractor-parts


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello LawnChas, welcome to the tractor forum.

You will have to pull the sheet metal to do this job.


----------

